# Indian almond leaves in tetra/rasbora/cory tank



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Catappa leaves are a great source of tannins, humic acid, and many other beneficial things. Here is a great resource that lists many of the advantages of them: 
https://tanninaquatics.com/blogs/news/83765377-why-exactly-do-catappa-leaves-benefit-our-fishes

Different leaves have different benefits. Some have less tannins, some deteriorate quickly, and others can even be a food source. 

I love leaf litter, but some may think it is unsightly. Another downside is that the stem and veins don't break down at the same rate as the rest of the leaf leaving a skeleton behind. Other than that, I don't think it does anything harmful to the water.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Awesome. Do I like the look of leaf litter In this tank. And the little bit of tannins that come with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Pros: that link from tanninaquatics that Nate posted is good resource. 
Cons: I'm only aware of two "cons" and both are manageable, which I why I put the quotes on cons. The first is what Nate said, that some people may be turned off by the aesthetics of decaying leaves. The second is the bioload of adding decaying leaves. I keep a leaf litter aquarium, and I like the aesthetics of the brown water and the leaves in various states of decay. And as long as you are already a good water quality manager, the added decaying organic matter isn't really a big issue.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Free tank decor! ? Practical Fishkeeping Magazine


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

They're anti fungal and antibacterial.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

